# Alchemie 1-450, ja oder nein?



## Dark Guardian (29. Juni 2009)

Servus

Mein Druide ist derzeit Kürschner/Lederer, und mittlerweile gefällt mir die Kombo nicht mehr da ich A) zu wenig Gold verdiene und  der Aufwand für die Lederfarmerei ewig groß ist wenn man mal was gescheites verdienen will (z.B. an arktischen Pelze).

Nun suche ich anstelle von Kürschnern einen zweiten, herstellenden Beruf und dachte an die Alchemie.

Nur lohnt sich das für einen Tank Druiden? Und wnen ja kennt einer einen Guide mit dem man kostengünstig auf 450 kommt wenn man alles kauft?

Habe bisher zwei Guides gefunden, kann diese aber nur schwer einschätzen (vom Kostenfaktor her):

http://www.wow-professions.com/wowguides/w...ling_guide.html

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/alchemie-guide.html

Wäre nett wenn die Alchemieexperten mir da witerhelfen könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (30. Juni 2009)

Ich begreife nicht was ihr immer mit euren Guides wollt. Wenn man stupide nach Liste kauft muß man doch eh auch alle Preisspitzen im AH mitnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Alchie ist etrem günstig zu leveln, also nur mut.
Der erhöhte Effekt der Fläschen sollte dann auch für jede Klasse ausreichenden Vorteil bringen.
Mit Geld verdienen siehts allerdings bescheiden aus. Als Raider sparst du ja schonmal durch die doppelte Laufzeit der Fläschen, aber selbst Marktlücken im AH bringen nicht so viel. Angenommen du kannst mal 20 Tränke a 2g Gewinn reinstellen - dann sind das insgesamt auch nur 40g bei einigem Rumgelatsche und das geht auch nicht täglich.


----------



## Azareus One (30. Juni 2009)

Och, Gold gibt alchi/kk immer gut. Wenn du gold bracuhst, vertickst halt die Kraeuter, statt die Elixiere.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (30. Juni 2009)

Azareus schrieb:


> Och, Gold gibt alchi/kk immer gut. Wenn du gold bracuhst, vertickst halt die Kraeuter, statt die Elixiere.


Da wurde mir hier aber was anderes erzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (30. Juni 2009)

Laberede schrieb:


> Ich begreife nicht was ihr immer mit euren Guides wollt. Wenn man stupide nach Liste kauft muß man doch eh auch alle Preisspitzen im AH mitnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz simpel zu beantworten: Ich habe vor nur Kürschnern zu verlernen und habe noch nie Alchemie geskillt. Ergo habe ich keine Lust, da das eh schon teuer genug wird, noch unnötig viel mehr auszugeben weil ich einfach Mist gebaut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Preisspitzen muss man sicherlich nicht mitnehmen. Man kann sich ja etwas Zeit lassen und die Kräuter dann kaufen wenn sie gerade günstig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben z.B. nen VZ/Inshcriftler in der Gilde der verdient sich ne goldene Nase und das nur mit Mats aus dem AH. Da ich nen anderen Beruf will bin ich halt am überlegen ob das mit Alchi auch hinhauen könnte.

Meine Rechnung von gestern würde ohne farmen ca. 1,5k bis 2k Gold ergeben um von 1 - 450 zu skillen wenn ich dem zweitem Guide folge.

Ist der Preis akzeptabel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aerv (30. Juni 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Haben z.B. nen VZ/Inshcriftler in der Gilde der verdient sich ne goldene Nase und das nur mit Mats aus dem AH. Da ich nen anderen Beruf will bin ich halt am überlegen ob das mit Alchi auch hinhauen könnte.


nein wird es nicht, da alchi einfach relativ verbreitet ist und man schnell die mats vergleichen kann d.h. tränke/flasks unterscheiden sich nicht groß von den Kräuterpreisen, oft sogar unten ihnen, da wenn man kräuter kauft und was herstellt noch die chace auf proggs besteht. zudem sind die differenzen relativ klein d.h. auktionsgebühren treffen einen da dann auch, vorallem wenn man auf masse geht.

wohingegen inschriftenkunde diese kartensets hat und vielleicht auch bei paar glyphe die leute die preise nicht kennen. zudem ist die vielfalt größer, bei alchi gibts halt nur flasks und paar nebensachen.

zudem wenn Leute posten sie machen viel Gold mit Alchi und sie sagen sie haben KK als nebenberuf, kannst in 99% der Fälle davon ausgehen, dass sie das Gold durch Kräuterfarmen machen, nur landen dann halt fertige alchi produkte im Ah.


ich sehe in deinem fall keinen sinn dahinter alchi hochzuskillen, es fallen einfach nur hohe kosten an die ewig brauchen


----------



## Grotuk (1. Juli 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Ganz simpel zu beantworten: Ich habe vor nur Kürschnern zu verlernen und habe noch nie Alchemie geskillt. Ergo habe ich keine Lust, da das eh schon teuer genug wird, noch unnötig viel mehr auszugeben weil ich einfach Mist gebaut habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



An deiner Stelle würd ich Kürschnern behalten und Lederverarbeitung droppen. Kürschnern bringt immerhin einen nicht zu verachtenen Kritbonus. Keine ahnung ob du darauf verzichten willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laberede (1. Juli 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Meine Rechnung von gestern würde ohne farmen ca. 1,5k bis 2k Gold ergeben um von 1 - 450 zu skillen wenn ich dem zweitem Guide folge.



Eher weniger. Du mußt 450 mal irgendwas brauen. Das erfordert meistens 2 Kräuter. Und die allermeisten Kräuter sollten deutlich unter 1,5g kosten. Ein paar etwas teurere Sachen kommen halt noch dazu.


----------



## Medmius (1. Juli 2009)

Du solltest mit mindestens 2k Gold rechnen, um Alchemie von 0 auf 450 zu bringen. Ich habe Alchemie zusammen mit Kräuterkunde hochgeskillt bis 300. Ab 300 hat mir ein RL-Kollege die mats bis 450 spendiert und auf unserem Server wären das mats für ca 2.5k Gold gewesen. Doch dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich mit den mats nur Orangene Sachen hergestellt habe, und sobald etwas Gelb geworden ist hab ich wieder gewechselt.

Und die letzten paar Rezepte sind auch nicht gerade billig zum erlernen.


----------



## blindhai (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe vor bei meinem Schammi die Tage Alchemie von 1-450 nachzuskillen. Ein paar Kräuter konnte ich beim Skillen von Kräuterkunden schon sammeln...mal schauen wie lange die reichen werden.

Ich habe vor die beiden obrigen Guide plus den buffed.de Guide zu berücksichtigen...wobei ich beim Schmied mit dem buffed Guide keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe, da der Guide z.T. einfach falsch ist und z.T. einfach zu langwierig ist trotz einfacherer Alternativen.

Sobald ich das gemacht habe, teile ich mal meine Erfahrungen mit, schaun mer mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal protokolieren, das Ziel wird es sein möglichst immer nur mit orangenen Rezepten zu arbeiten.


----------



## Erdnusskopf (27. Juli 2009)

Ich kann diesen Guide hier empfehlen.

http://www.wowberufeguide.de/alchemie-guide.html


----------



## noizycat (27. Juli 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Die Preisspitzen muss man sicherlich nicht mitnehmen. Man kann sich ja etwas Zeit lassen und die Kräuter dann kaufen wenn sie gerade günstig sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Alo bei uns sind bestimmte Kräuter NIE günstig zu kaufen, grad im Lowlevelbereich. Nordendkram bekommst dafür nachgeschmissen ... ^^


Es ist schon vorteilhaft, einen eigenen KK zu haben. Da sind die Kosten null und alles, was man vertickt, ist Gewinn. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, z.B. die Flaskmats kaufen zu müssen. Bei uns kostet z.B. 1 Lotus > 50g, die Fläschchen 25-35g ... wenn die nicht proccen, ist der Gewinn minimal. ^^


----------



## Laberede (27. Juli 2009)

noizycat schrieb:


> Nordendkram bekommst dafür nachgeschmissen ... ^^
> 
> Es ist schon vorteilhaft, einen eigenen KK zu haben. Da sind die Kosten null und alles, was man vertickt, ist Gewinn. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, z.B. die Flaskmats kaufen zu müssen. Bei uns kostet z.B. 1 Lotus > 50g, die Fläschchen 25-35g ... wenn die nicht proccen, ist der Gewinn minimal. ^^



Das wiederspricht sich etwas. Es wird sich wohl kaum lohnen mit nem 80er KK mindere Kräuter zu farmen. Demnach ist dann Frostlotus auch das einzige wofür KK sich wirklich lohnt. Aber mit der Droprate ist wohl auch noch keiner reich geworden.

Naja, arm wird man mit KK sicherlich auch nicht.


----------



## WhiteLady1987 (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde dass Alchemie als Zweitverarbeitungsberuf sicher nicht ideal zum Goldverdienen ist,

  1) brauchst du einiges an Geld um es hochzuskillen, und nachdem  Inschriftenkundler nicht nur Northrendkräuter brauchen, sind auch die  niedrigen Kräuter mit gesalzenen Preisen im AH (kann auch sein dass es  auf deinem Server anders ist, aber dann müsstest Glück haben^^)

  2) ich nicht finde, dass Fläschchen, selbst wenn sie proccen  und du mehr rauskriegst, noch wirklich lukrativ sind. Auf meinem Server  kostet 1 Frostlotus an die 35-40g, eisdorn/lichblüte 20-28g je stack.  Wenn man jetzt mal annimmt, dass du dir die Kräuter zu den Preisen aus  dem AH kaufst, und dann fläschen mit zm herstellst (1 frostlotus,  5 lichblüten, 5 eisdorn) kommen wir auf ne durchschnittliche summe von  ca 50g je Herstellung. Auf meinem Server kosten Fläschen pro Stück an  die 19-25g, dh. wenn du nicht mehr rausbekommst als 2 Stück, machst du sogar Verlust. Natürlich kriegst du auch ab und an mehr dabei raus, aber du solltest dir vorallem mal im vorhinein die Preise für die Mats für die Fläschchen anschauen, um hier mal einen ungefähren Gewinnüberblick zu kriegen.

3) klar, du kannst auch Tränke und Elixiere herstellen, wobei hier die Mats auch nicht unbedingt billiger sind als die Endprodukte. Mein Freund könnt mich jetzt noch ab und an dafür schlagen, dass ich ihm damals zu Tränkespezi geraten habe (ich bin Elixierspezi, fands ganz gut beides zu haben) da er absolut kein Glück hat und aus 20 mats max 21 Tränke rauskriegt^^ und der hatte sich damals auch das große Geld erhofft^^

Fazit: beschäftige dich mal einige Tage lang mit den Preisen der Kräuter im AH und den Endprodukten (sprich Fläschchen, die mats dafür findet man ja leicht auf buffed unter Rezpten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), und dann überleg es dir, ob es sich wirklich auszahlt, da die Kosten fürs umskillen sicher nicht zu verachten sind.


----------



## blindhai (28. Juli 2009)

WhiteLady: Wenn der Char mit dem du Alchemie geskillt hast regelmässig raiden gehst musste das anders rechnen. Dann lohnt sich das (zumindest für den Char) auf jeden Fall, da du weniger Flaschen brauchst und die auch noch einen höheren Effekt haben.


----------



## Þunraz (2. August 2009)

Alchimie von 1 auf 450 zu ziehen ist total einfach und geht schnell. 
Erstmal ziehst du Kräuterkunde auf 450, was auf lvl 80 mit schnellem Fliegen zu später Stunde wenige Stunden dauert.
Einfach in "grünen" Gegenden in der Nähe von Pflanzen seine Kreise ziehen (mein Tipp ist bei hohem Skill Tausenwinter).
Dann gehst du mit vollen Taschen zu dem Alchimie-Lehrer und lernst immer die verfügbaren Rezepte. Natürlich braust du nur die günstigsten Tränke zusammen.

Auf 450 kannst du dann dein durch selber farmen der Kräuter eingespartes Gold für Rezepte im Auktionshaus ausgeben.
Außerdem kannst du deine Kräuter zu horenden Preisen verticken. 

Ich finde aber, dass es sich für einen Vollskill Kürschner/Lederer lohnt es sich einfach nicht.
Es gibt in Nordend so viele Mobs die man nebenbei beim questen killt und ihnen dann die Haut abzieht.
Außerdem kannst du den Berufswechsel später bereuen.

Wenn du Geld verdienen willst zieh dir schnell nen Todesritter auf 80 der Bergbau und Kürschnern macht.
Dein Dudu macht dann Alchimie und Lederer so hast du deine Tränke/Elixiere und Rüstung.


Nun zu Guides: einfach unnötig!
Stell immer das günstigste gelbe in der Liste her und fertig!
Für die Mats gibts vernünftige Karten.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## blindhai (2. August 2009)

Punraz: So große Taschen kannst du gar nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn ich Alchmie jetzt nochmal skillen würde, dann würde ich bis zum Patch warten, dann stacken die Tränke endlich vernünftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (20er Stacks).


----------



## Badumsaen (12. November 2009)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem ^^ Allerdings wollte ich Lederverarbeitung nicht verlernen weil ich ne menge Zeit und Gold reingesteckt habe.
Also hab ich mir einen DK gemackt der Kürschnern und KK gelernt hat und das alles schön nachgeskillt hat ^^
Bin zufrieden mit meiner Lösung


----------



## madmurdock (14. November 2009)

Aerv schrieb:


> nein wird es nicht, da alchi einfach relativ verbreitet ist und man schnell die mats vergleichen kann d.h. tränke/flasks unterscheiden sich nicht groß von den Kräuterpreisen, oft sogar unten ihnen, da wenn man kräuter kauft und was herstellt noch die chace auf proggs besteht. zudem sind die differenzen relativ klein d.h. auktionsgebühren treffen einen da dann auch, vorallem wenn man auf masse geht.
> 
> wohingegen inschriftenkunde diese kartensets hat und vielleicht auch bei paar glyphe die leute die preise nicht kennen. zudem ist die vielfalt größer, bei alchi gibts halt nur flasks und paar nebensachen.
> 
> ...



JAp, kann ich nur bestätigen. Einen grossen Extragewinn verglichen mit den reinen Kraeutern bringt nur selten was, da halt jeder 3. einen Alchi hat. Das einzige, was relativ konstant gut Gold in die Kasse bringt ist die 20 Stunden Gem Transmutation. Dort kannst du die Mats ausm AH holen und den fertigen epischen Gem für 50-100 Gold mehr ins ah packen. Hilfreich ist hier dann noch die Transmute Spezi.

Ansonsten macht man aber mit keinem Beruf täglich 100e Gold Gewinn, da irgendann der Markt einfach gesättigt ist bzw es zu viele Mitkonkurrenten gibt, die die Preise runtertreiben.

Ich würde die beiden Berufe behalten, da beide ziemllich guten Support für jede Klasse geben. Crit und ein variables Enchant auf die Armschienen kann jeder gebrauchen.


----------



## Onichon (19. November 2009)

Also ich hab auch Alchi nachgeskillt, weil ich gerade ein wenig Gold über hatte und ich Bergbau eh nur für Titanstahl genutzt habe. lowlevelkräuter hab ich mitm Twink gesammelt, Nordend-Kräuter gekauft. War nicht allzu teuer wie ich finde. Allein durch den einen Epicgem am Tag mach ich genug Gewinn, um das ganze nach und nach zu refinanzieren. Fläschchen sind bei uns aber auch völlig überteuert auf dem Server. Da zahlen Leute gut und gerne mal zwischen 80 und 100g für ne Frostwyrmflask. Dann noch Proccs. Eigentlich bin ich zu faul zum Geldverdienen, aber wenn ich mal welches brauche, geht das mit Alchi aber meistens recht schnell.


----------



## RedShirt (19. November 2009)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Ansonsten macht man aber mit keinem Beruf täglich 100e Gold Gewinn, da irgendann der Markt einfach gesättigt ist bzw es zu viele Mitkonkurrenten gibt, die die Preise runtertreiben.



Juwelier - einmal täglich Drachenauge durch Juwliersymbol durch Daily. 120g+ (serverabhängig)

Und da man als Juwe die selber auch oft braucht, und Rezepte auch Symbole kosten, ist die Angebotsmenge begrenzt.
Mach eisige Prismen, evtl auch ein Drachenauge drin oder n Epic-stein.

Es kosten epische Gems auf meinem Server ab 120g bis 300g (geschliffen allerdings).

Alchemie ist sehr einfach zu steigern.
Lederverarbeitung würd ich nie wieder machen. Einmal komplett Nordend jedes Vieh umlegen, dann bist mal über 440 (gefühlt).


----------



## Slebbeog (1. Dezember 2009)

also ich werde wohl auch weider juwe machen erstens sind die epic-gems wertvoll. dann das drachenauge für die daily. die epic-ringe-halskette. und die gems für einen selbst sind auch unschlagbar finde ich da man da schön variieren kann.


----------



## Sano (18. Dezember 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> Meine Rechnung von gestern würde ohne farmen ca. 1,5k bis 2k Gold ergeben um von 1 - 450 zu skillen wenn ich dem zweitem Guide folge.
> 
> Ist der Preis akzeptabel?
> 
> ...



Ist akzeptabel und richtig.
Ich habe gestern meinem Jäger KK verlernen lassen und 
auf 450 Alchi geskillt. Um nen 2. Transen Alchi zu haben 
ist das gold es auf jeden fall wert und ich freue mich das 
es so schnell ging.

mfg


----------



## Darkdamien (11. Februar 2010)

hi
erstmal sorry dass ich den thread nochmal ausgrabe ^^
zum thema alchi kann ich nur sagen, dass ich in den letzen wochen 2 meiner twinks mit alchi 450 "ausgestattet" hab, einen flask spezi und einen trans spezi. ich mach damit wöchentlich mehrere tausend gold mit relativ geringem zeitaufwand... jeden tag 30-60min farmen, evtl ein paar lotus kaufen wenn sie billig sind, die flasks bringen schon gut gold, die proccs dann noch mehr. beim transen genauso, jeden tag 2 kardinalsrubine bringen mir im ah (die einkaufskosten rausgerechnet) auch ca 300g netto. ich bin happy damit xD


----------

